# Help my boy ate half a plastic nylabone!!



## setell

HELP!!! I don't know what to do. It's partly my fault as I didn't have any bullwrinkles for him to chew on so I gave him a small nylabone I had. Few minutes later he had ate half of it till I saw what he was doing. Yesterday he poo some of it out, the smaller pieces. This morning when I woke up at 9am he had throw up a bit and a bigger piece was on the floor. I'm starting to worry as he ate like half of that darn thing. How "soft" is these nylabones? I'm thinking of waiting for his poo today to see if I find any as he's eating and drinking fine.


----------



## drclee

Those nylabones are pretty flimsy. Jack can tear it up in less than a minute, so I stopped giving it to them completely. I would look around the house to see if you can find some chunks laying around, then monitor him closely, like you said. I would also call the vet and get his/her thoughts as well. I hope he'll be fine!


----------



## setell

WOOO HOOO I never thought I'll be so glad to see poo but he just poo'd and I went through the poo very well to find a lot of the pieces. I'm hoping when he poo again tonight and tomorrow then it'll probably pass through. I think a good portion of the nylabone has pass through already and hopefully he only injested it in small pieces. I am going to avoid Nylabone like the plague from now on.


----------



## Ladysmom

The internet is full of horror stories about Nylabones. 

Product Alerts


----------



## LJSquishy

Thank goodness he seems to be okay! Continue to watch his stool, and look for any signs of distress. Nylabones really are not safe toys/chews to give if you have a strong chewer and the situation could have turned out so much worse. 

The pieces that can be swallowed can get stuck in the digestive track, etc and can be fatal if they cannot be passed through or if medical attention isn't sought out. The biggest problem is that you never know how big or small the pieces were that the dog swallowed.

Specifically that Nylabone that you gave, I gave to London when she was about 4 months old and thankfully I was supervising her while she was chewing on it, but she was able to rip off pieces in a matter of minutes. She is a very strong chewer. No nylabones or greenies for us! I prefer to give Antlerz chews and Bully Sticks/Flossies, but always supervise on all of them.


----------



## k/c mom

About a year ago Claire had broken off a good sized piece of a "flexible" Nylabone. I sent a picture of it to the company and before they could answer, she threw the whole piece up, thank goodness. They suggested that we use the durable kind instead of the flexible. I've used those ever since for all three and never had any problems. I sure hope your little one gets rid of what he broke off, one way or another. Try to keep track of how much comes up or out so you'll know if there is an issue.

I think I was really lucky with Claire as I had no idea whatsoever that these were prone to breaking off. Yikes!


----------



## setell

Ladysmom said:


> The internet is full of horror stories about Nylabones.
> 
> Product Alerts


I'm going to faint...reading those is making me nervous. I need to find stronger chews that is safe for Charlie.

k/c mom, I have been in a way tracking how much is coming out. Thank god it was just one of those very tiny bones where at half the bone it's not a lot. Most of what he ate has already past through his system. If all goes well, then I am hoping the remaining pieces pass through by tomorrow. If not...off to the vet he goes.


----------



## Dora's Mom

Whew! As long as he keeps pooping normally you should be just fine. Dora chewed up some plastic keys alarmingly fast a few months ago....turns out they were meant for puppies and I guess I should have gotten rid of them after she got her adult teeth in. I got her a nylabone rated for "strong chewers" and she seems to like it and it's holding up well. I don't really think Dora's chewing is THAT powerful, I think her toys are just wimpy!


----------



## SugarBob62

That is so scary! I hope he keeps pooping the pieces out and everything will be ok!
But if you are interested in a rubbery type bone that is stronger. I'd recommend the Petstages Orka Mini Bone
Petstages - Developmental Toys for Dogs - Orka - Mini Bone

Nelson has two of them. He's had them since he was a baby. He chews on them every day and night. And he's never gotten ANY pieces off. They seem really durable. I LOVE Petstages toys!

I remember Nelson had this Nylabone Puppy Fish
PuppyFish | Product Finder | My Dog Is | Puppy | Nylabone

And he slowly over time ate the tails off of TWO of them. So he wans't allowed to have them anymore haha.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

how scary is that????? Hope he continues to poo it all out! *makes mental note to never buy flexible nylabones*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

wow i hope he continues to poop it out and all is well , dolce has two nylabones n he doesnt care for them at all , luckily they r not the edible ones , but these stories scared me so much im removing these ... how sad..


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

OMG, how stupid do I feel. Shoni is on his 2nd blue knobby one. I thought they were digestible! I know he chews off little pieces but it takes months to get more than a few tiny pieces off. I'm getting rid of that!!:blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I hope he's ok, I have never bought them and never will


----------



## setell

Yippeeee!!!:aktion033::aktion033: Charlie poo'd a lot more of the nylabone out during our walk earlier. Good thing nobody was around us or they would have seen me fishing through his poo in the park! lol I even brought gear for the poo fishing (gloves)! :HistericalSmiley: I got confidence that by tomorrow it'll be all gone! phewww I think I just dodge a bullet this time!


----------



## almitra

It's hard to believe that as easily as they break apart that they are still on the market for retail sales. Sheesh!


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Glad to hear that he's doing better.

I bought a pack of nylabones for Tiffany once. I threw them away because she kept throwing up after chewing on them. :angry: It was right after I brought her home, so I thought the throwing up was from nervousness about being in a new home. But after I got rid of the nylabones, the puking stopped. Heh.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Hope EVERYTHING 'came out' all right ; )


----------



## setell

I think all the nylabone is "out" as I didn't see any in his stools this morning. He's still eating/pee'ing/poo'ing/chewing on toys like normal so...I'm going to assume I truly dodge a bullet.


----------



## MalteseJane

Glad everything came out. As long as he is eating, pooping and peeing normal he is fine.


----------



## yukki

THANK GOODNESS all is well. You are a good mommy to keep track of his....shall we say....messes. LOL I am thrilled that he is doing well.


----------



## mss

I'm so glad your little one seems to be okay!

I'd like to show you what a determined 9 pound Chihuahua mix can do to one of the softer ones. Fortuately he didn't swallow the pieces, just left them for me to pick up.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh dear...now I know not to give any of those kind of nylabones to him. The one he has has been since he was born and he barely chews it. He rather have a bully bone. I'm glad he's pooping them out ok, that had to be pretty scarey!!!



setell said:


> HELP!!! I don't know what to do. It's partly my fault as I didn't have any bullwrinkles for him to chew on so I gave him a small nylabone I had. Few minutes later he had ate half of it till I saw what he was doing. Yesterday he poo some of it out, the smaller pieces. This morning when I woke up at 9am he had throw up a bit and a bigger piece was on the floor. I'm starting to worry as he ate like half of that darn thing. How "soft" is these nylabones? I'm thinking of waiting for his poo today to see if I find any as he's eating and drinking fine.


----------



## NIMaltese

oh gosh - tobi has the keys and chews the heck out of them.
I just took them and put them in the bin. That is horrible - they say they are safe.

I'm sure he will be ok, so try not to worry


----------

